# The dangers of driving



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

So this texting driver slams into one of my contractors yesterday, hits his trailer from behind then swings around hits his truck next. But his is ok and looks like the insurance company will total out his trailer and truck. truck is paid-for with high miles, damage the mower too. 

You guys try to careful out there on the road..On a side note I'm stuck in the office all day and miss the dangers of the road and angry neighbors.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

damm


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

One of my new guys and I were out this last weekend coming back from a property. This jackwagon comes flying up next to us trying to beat the yellow to turn. Completely blew the light. Wasn't even close.
Poor lady that had a car full of kids in her minvan and gramma in back with the kids gets SLAMMED..

Gramma was pronounced at the scene. her and the kids ALL had to be cut from the car.. Took over an hour to get them all out.
We sat there gave our info etc..
Ill NEVER forget hearing the little ones scream..
NOTHING is that important.
no text.
the 3 minutes time saved..
NOTHING..

Im glad your guys ok...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

That is an awful story. 
I'm not sure if it is because I am getting older or I have been living in the country for so long, but everytime I get into urban traffic my blood starts thinning and my patience starts to boil away. I'm not going to profile, but there are two or three types of drivers that everyone knows of whom I am referring to.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> That is an awful story.
> I'm not sure if it is because I am getting older or I have been living in the country for so long, but everytime I get into urban traffic my blood starts thinning and my patience starts to boil away. I'm not going to profile, but there are two or three types of drivers that everyone knows of whom I am referring to.


I think i could narrow it down to 2 types of drivers, but their is always the stuffing your face drives too. But i do it to so i wount include them.

The cop took the drivers phone and read the text messages which showed times and messages when the accident happened, needless to say he was not a happy camper.

The truck was a gift from the my contractors deceased father so he was pissed.He had his generator and saw-zaw in the truck with him so he cut the bumper off and drove the truck home, plus having to remove to fan blade shroud.

P&P contractors are a very innovative group.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Zuse said:


> I think i could narrow it down to 2 types of drivers, but their is always the stuffing your face drives too. But i do it to so i wount include them.
> 
> The cop took the drivers phone and read the text messages which showed times and messages when the accident happened, needless to say he was not a happy camper.
> 
> ...


Yes we are ! We have to be, otherwise we are not making any pesos. We have helped out many stranded motorists and it makes you just feel good. One employee asked why did u do that ? "really ??? If more people would stop and help just imagine the results" He was quiet for a LONG time. Then "Yep" was all that was said. GLAD you are ok but dont have contractor close the claim for at least a couple of months. Whip lash and other back problems can take time to appear. I know from experience.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

So glad no one was hurt! Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## DEPS (Jul 1, 2013)

Glad no one was hurt, but now the fight is on with the insurance to get him a truck trailer and mowers or they will have to pay him for lost revenue, something to think about.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Make him go to the doctor and get checked out and hire a good lawyer. 

I got rear ended by a guy in an F150 4x4 doing about 60 mph. I was sitting still in traffic. 

Being the knuckle head I am I tried to man up and tough it out. The night I was in the ER because the pain in my back and neck was off the chart. 

I had severe whiplash and had to go through 6 weeks of physical therapy before I could sleep through the night without being doped out of my skull. 

I ended up with three blown discs in my spine as well. Now sometimes things that fall on the ground have to stay there because they are too far away for me to pick up.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank the Lord everyone is alright. The Truck/equipment can be replaced. So the jackwagon was texting at the time? Stupid ****...


----------



## ctquietcorner (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh crap, so glad everyone was ok. 
Why they don't outlaw the use of cell phones all together while driving I will never know. If something is that important pull over!!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I was just talking with a concrete sub about phones last week while he poured a floor for a new shop we built. The good old days when a contractor had to leave the job site and go find a pay phone to run his business. Every pay phone in town during the week had a steady stream of pickup trucks, calling suppliers, customers, their banks, rescheduling, etc.
My phone connects via bluetooth every time I climb in my truck, so it is all hands free.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

He is OK, and absolutely refuses to go to the Doc, i did explain the wreck could come back and cause problems for him later on. But y'all know trying to tell contractors what to do is like herding cats, not going to happen.

There is a funny story behind the particular contractor. His father passed away about 6yrs ago and left him a little less that 1 mil bucks! which he has invested and draws interest and its a enough to live off of if he wanted too, not a lot to live high on the hog but enough.

He only work for me because he likes this type of work and gets board sitting home. He has been with my company for 4 yrs. I was working in his area doing a house next to his house, he came over and asked what is was doing. After he found out about the work he road with me for about a month training and i cut him lose on his own and he has been with me ever sense. One of the best contractors i have.

Just looking at him and taking with him you would never know he is well off. Grant-it a million is not a lot of money but its nice to have in the bank.

His favorite food is fried chicken and waffles.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

A few hours with the welder and the trailer will be good as new :thumbup:

My partner got rear ended a couple years ago when he had a full dump trailer. The funny thing was he didn't even know she hit him until he got pulled over a couple miles down the road and some cop starts screaming at him that she is going to arrest him for leaving the scene of an accident. So he heads back and the woman was driving like a 90's civic hatchback which has the front totally smashed in. They had to flatbed it to get it out. Our dumper barely had a scratch on it.


----------

